#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Basic Facilities Avaliable to the students when they arrive in Australia

## nitika.arora

Studying in Australia is an educational experience like no other.The country’s world-class universities, language schools and training courses foster innovative, creative and independent thought that’ll give you a competitive advantage back home.

But there’s more to studying overseas than just studying. The experiences you have and the friendships you forge in Australia will stay with you forever. Australia attracts students from nearly two hundred countries. They speak vastly different languages yet leave saying the same thing: living in Australia was one of the best times of my life.

*Some Guidelines*

Before You Leave : A few weeks before you leave home you should contact the International Office at your institution. They can help by providing advice on airport reception, temporary accommodation, orientation sessions and other services you may need help with.

Make sure you take copies of all documentation with you, including your passport, visa, travellers’ cheque receipts, flight tickets, insurance documents and credit cards. Put copies in different places where they can be easily accessed in an emergency, and keep the originals in your hand luggage. Leave a copy of all of your important documents with someone at home.

*Before you leave you should also consider the following:* 

Travel insurance – make sure you have enough cover for yourself and your possessions, especially while travelling. Check that your policy covers you if you intend to work overseas.Car insurance – ask your car insurance company for a no claims letter before you leave home if you intend to buy a car. Car insurance is expensive in Australia, particularly for young people. Most no claims bonuses are transferable to Australian insurance companies.Accommodation references – if you plan to rent accommodation, try to bring references from your previous landlords. This will make signing a tenancy agreement a lot easier. Also make sure you have some current bank records to help prove you can afford the rental.Medical records – bring your medical records and medical prescriptions with a letter from your doctor if you need to take medication. You should also bring English translations of these.Passport photos – you might want to bring a few extra passport photos, as they will be useful if you need to get membership cards or visas for overseas holidays.Money – you should bring enough Australian y currency in cash for your first few days and have access to $1,500 to $3,500 in bank draft/travellers’ cheques (in your own name) to establish yourself.
Your first few days.

Many institutions offer an airport reception service for students who will be living on campus or in homestay. For a small fee, a representative from your institution will meet you at the airport and drive you to your accommodation. This service can often be arranged through your institution’s International Office, and should be organised a few weeks before you leave home. Make sure you put the name and phone number of your reception officer and the place and time you have arranged to meet in your hand luggage so you can find it quickly.

Public transport runs to and from all international airports, and many regional airports. Buses, trains or taxis will be available at the terminal. When you arrive at your accommodation, don’t forget to contact your parents or relatives to let them know you have arrived safely.

*The Student Welcome Desk :*

The Welcome Desk at Airport provides information regarding support services for students.

Courtesy : Australian Education International





  Similar Threads: Australia - Commonwealth of Australia - Australian Subcontinent Basic Information Schools in australia for international students - Schools in Australia Courses in australia for international students - Courses in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students Top MBA college sin Australia. Is it safe for Indian students in Australia??

----------

